# Bus für Hausautomation



## TCP/IP (7 April 2009)

Hallo, welchen Bus empfehlt Ihr mir für die Automation eines EFH?

KNX, Ethernet oder was ganz anderes?

Ich träume von
- elektrischen Rolläden
- Sensoren, ob Fenster geschlossen
- ein Touch-Panel mit Wandeinbau pro Stock mit Verbindung zur Tür-Kamera
- programmierebare Temperaturprofile für einige Räume
- Lichtsimulation bei Abwesenheit


----------



## Controllfreak (7 April 2009)

Ethernet kann nur als Backbone dienen, aber in der Feldebene wird Du nicht um Funk oder KNX,LON,LCN etc. herumkommen. Oder Du ziehst Dir die Taster hart auf die Steuerung.


----------



## thomass5 (8 April 2009)

Welchen Bus beherrscht Deine Steuerung von Haus aus?
Bis zur UV kann/sollte man die einzelnen Sensoren / Aktoren schon ziehenund dort dann nen entsprechenden E/A Block setzen. So kann auch dort eine Hartverdratung vorgenommen werden die ohne Steuerung funktioniert.
Und von UV zu UV ist der Bus eigentlich "egal". Am besten was verbreitetes , wo nicht nur Du in der Lage bist den Fehler zu finden.
Thomas


----------

